# Firewood cutting death in Michigan



## mic687 (Feb 1, 2011)

LAPEER COUNTY, Mich. -- Thomas James Daley, 22, the son of state Rep. Kevin Daley, died Monday as a result of cutting firewood.

Lapeer County Sheriff Ron Kalanquin said on the morning of Jan. 30, Thomas Daley was with other people at his home in Arcadia Township when a tree he was cutting took an unpredictable fall and struck him.

Thomas was taken by emergency personnel to two different hospitals before succumbing to his injuries Monday night.

Rep. Kevin Daley and his wife of more than 30 years also live in Arcadia Township and have two other children.

Daley represents District 82 and offered thanks for the prayers and condolences on his House website.


----------



## boatman (Feb 18, 2011)

An article in the Michigan Farm News says a tree fell on him while cutting fire wood.


Memorial contributions may be send to the Daley Acres Agricultural Scholarship Fund.

He was signed up as an organ donor and his family encourages others to do the same.


----------

